
Google Data Centers’ Secret Cost: Billions of Gallons of Water - anarbadalov
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2020-04-01/how-much-water-do-google-data-centers-use-billions-of-gallons
======
ordu
How Google use water precisely? The idea is to get cold water from reservoir,
warm it up and to pour out into the ground? Or maybe water evaporates? Where
water goes after Google finished with it?

